# Employment Reference Letter



## reds123 (May 5, 2010)

Hi there,

I urgently need a sample of an Employment Reference Letter. I understand many of these letters are not proper and have been thrown back. Hope anyone has a good sample for me to work on for my application. It will be helpful if it is for a secondary school teacher 

Thanks!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

reds123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I urgently need a sample of an Employment Reference Letter. I understand many of these letters are not proper and have been thrown back. Hope anyone has a good sample for me to work on for my application. It will be helpful if it is for a secondary school teacher
> 
> Thanks!!


Eligibility requirements do give detailed info
Skilled - Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


----------

